# Rear brake upgrade B14



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone know of where I can get a rear brake upgrade for my B14 Sentra. I have the "FAST BRAKES" 11.75 front brake w/4 piston Wilwood caliper upgrade. Now I want at least a 10" upgrade for the rear. Prefer slotted and cross drilled rotors. Can anyone help me out with this? Thanks -Ryan-


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

doesn't the sticky on top have this?? i just did a full blown se-r rear disc/axle conversion........


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

fast brakes has a rear conversion for the b14 with maxima rotors calipers and so on. 10.75'


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also, i'm just curious as to how the park brake cables work on that converison kit, or does the cables need replacement?? when i did that conversion, i had to replace the cables too.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Whats wrong with your rear brakes?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

just some added info.. If you take the drums off, all the way with spindles and everything, and just took some spindles off the se-r rear axle.. would it mix?.. or do the caliper mounting points not match with the drums?.. just asking anyone who has both axles laying around.. lol


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the caliper mounting points are integrated into the rear beam, so i'm guessing the conversion kit has a plate to attach, which was my original plan, until i stumbled upon a rear disc axle (yeay!).


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *the caliper mounting points are integrated into the rear beam, so i'm guessing the conversion kit has a plate to attach, which was my original plan, until i stumbled upon a rear disc axle (yeay!). *


i hate you joe.


----------

